# Granizo extremo em Sernancelhe e Oliveira Frades (19 Abril 2007)



## Dan (19 Abr 2007 às 21:17)

> *Mau tempo: Um morto e 4 feridos em Sernancelhe, inundações em Oliveira Frades*
> 19 de Abril, 19:36
> 
> Viseu, 19 Abr (Lusa) - O mau tempo sentido hoje à tarde provocou um morto e quatro feridos em Sernancelhe e várias inundações em Oliveira de Frades, disse à Agência Lusa fonte do Centro Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Viseu.
> ...


http://noticias.sapo.pt/lusa//VXMR6hHk4Eoc7u6T4FSyA.html


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Abr 2007 às 22:09)

O radar esta tarde não mentia, inumeros pontos de intensa precipitação nomeadamente no centro do País! De lamentar a vida perdida! Que tenha o descanso merecido!


----------



## GranNevada (20 Abr 2007 às 00:07)

Pois é  
O lado "negro" da Meteo..


----------



## Fil (20 Abr 2007 às 01:44)

O que eu ouvi na rádio foi que o acidente entre os dois pesados não foi causado pelo granizo. Portanto resultou um ferido, o azarado rapaz atingido pelo relâmpago


----------



## mocha (20 Abr 2007 às 09:34)

O mau tempo sentido esta tarde provocou um morto e quatro feridos em Sernancelhe e várias inundações em Oliveira de Frades, disse à agência Lusa fonte do Centro Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Viseu. 

Segundo a mesma fonte, a queda de granizo causou, cerca das 16:15, uma colisão entre dois pesados de mercadorias na Ponte do Abade, Sernancelhe, de que resultou um morto, dois feridos graves e um ligeiro. 

No mesmo concelho, mas na Lapa, cerca das 16:50, um relâmpago atingiu um jovem de 24 anos, deixando-o gravemente queimado, acrescentou. 

No concelho de Oliveira de Frades, uma forte queda de granizo que terá começado pouco antes das 17h provocou várias inundações, que estão a obrigar à intervenção de 80 bombeiros. 

Até às 19h, o CDOS tinha contabilizado 20 inundações, «mas as chamadas não param», acrescentou a mesma fonte. 

O mau tempo provocou ainda um incêndio no quadro eléctrico do Intermarché, que foi rapidamente resolvido. 

O comandante dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Oliveira de Frades, Fernando Farreca, contou à Lusa que «caiu uma forte saraivada só na vila e aldeias limítrofes, num raio de dois a três quilómetros». 

«Foi uma coisa muito rápida, mas hora e meia depois ainda havia telhados completamente brancos», afirmou, acrescentando que há zonas onde a concentração de saraiva «ultrapassa os 30 centímetros de altura». 

Segundo Fernando Farreca, os bombeiros estão a retirar a água que invadiu as caves, com recurso a motobombas. 

Houve também várias linhas eléctricas afectadas, encontrando-se no terreno piquetes da EDP a tentar encontrar as avarias, acrescentou. 

Segundo a fonte do CDOS, outros concelhos do distrito de Viseu foram afectados pelo mau tempo, nomeadamente Mortágua e Santa Comba Dão, mas não registaram ocorrências

in Portugal Diário


----------



## Bruno Campos (20 Abr 2007 às 11:06)

Qual será a sensação de sobreviver a uma descarga eléctrica!!!???   

é de facto lamentável as vitimas!!! 

30cm de granizo é muita coisa não axam???


----------



## xicovsky (20 Abr 2007 às 11:13)

Aqui em Viseu, a pouco a 25 km de Oliveira de Frades nao se sentiu essa furia.
Houve alguns aguaceiros ao fim da tarde, mas nada de granizo.


----------



## Rog (20 Abr 2007 às 12:20)

Concerteza se esse rapaz tivesse sido atingido directamente pelo raio seria morte certa e imediata. Possivelmente foi atingido indirectamente, ou por alguma ramificação menor do raio. Não deve ser contudo uma das melhores sensações... E já agora, é um risco de devemos estar sempre conscientes quando nos aventuramos a tirar fotos de raios... Para tirar uma boa foto de um raio não é necessário nos expormos ao risco de qqer maneira.

Essa do granizo com acumulação de 30 cm  devia ser uma grande aglomerado de núcleos de tempestade...

E para hoje mantêm-se o alerta amarelo de mau tempo com trovoadas e chuva localmente forte...


----------



## GranNevada (20 Abr 2007 às 12:50)

Eu vi imagens na SIC e era muito mais de 30 cm. . Impressionante , parecia Sintra


----------



## Nuno (20 Abr 2007 às 13:55)

Esta aqui a noticia: http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/pais/20070420+Tempestade+de+granizo.htm


----------



## mocha (20 Abr 2007 às 15:03)

segundo a tvi, houve zonas k atingiram quase 1m de granizo


----------



## Rog (20 Abr 2007 às 15:07)

mocha disse:


> segundo a tvi, houve zonas k atingiram quase 1m de granizo



Acho que às vezes a comunicação social exagera... acho mto 1m...


----------



## Fernando_ (21 Abr 2007 às 16:57)

30 cm. de granizo!!  
¿Sabeis de quantidades de precipitaçao importantes nas zonas próximas?


----------



## Dan (21 Abr 2007 às 17:26)

Fernando_ disse:


> 30 cm. de granizo!!
> ¿Sabeis de quantidades de precipitaçao importantes nas zonas próximas?



Foram situações muito localizadas e acho que não afectou nehuma estação meteorológica.


----------



## Vince (22 Abr 2007 às 10:09)

Não estava cá em Portugal nesse dia, não segui o acontecimento em "directo".

Como costumo guardar sempre para mim um registo destes eventos mais extremos e geralmente coloco-os aqui no forum, aqui vai mais alguma informação que compilei.

*Local:* Oliveira de Frades 
*Coordenadas:* 40°43'57"N - 8°10'26"W (aproximadamente)

*Data/Hora:* 19 de Abril, 16:40-17:00 (15:40-16:00 UTC)
*Evento: *Trovoada e acumulação brutal de granizo, numa área muito localizada, cerca de 1km2.

*Mapa*




Imagem Google Earth




Imagem Google Earth

*Radar*
Esta imagem de radar foi postada pelo Bruno Campos no Seguimento, mas refere-se à situação das 15:00 horas (14:00 UTC), ou seja, cerca de hora e meia antes da hora reportada pela comunicação social. O que é surpreendente. Pois nesta imagem de radar, já há vermelho nessa zona. Não encontrei nenhuma imagem mais próxima. 
*Uma imagem do radar das 15:30 UTC ajudaria ... Ninguém tem guardado por aí ?*





Imagem Radar IM

*Satélite*
Esta imagem também foi colocada pelo Bruno Campos no seguimento na altura dos acontecimentos, mas como há um delay na disponibilização da mesma, será então um pouco anterior.




Imagem IM

*Imagem Aqua 13:45 UTC (14:45 PT)*
Cerca de duas horas antes:
Estruturas multi-celulares brutais, uma sobre a região de Coimbra, outra desde leste do Porto alongando-se até à zona afectada.





Imagem Aqua

*Imagem NOAA12 - 16:47 UTC  (17:47 PT)*
Cerca de uma hora depois:


----------



## Rog (22 Abr 2007 às 15:44)

Não existe arquivo das imagens de radar 
Esta imagem de satélite que ai colocaste é bem ilucidativa das células de tempestade...

http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/704/aquaza3.jpg


----------



## Vince (23 Abr 2007 às 10:30)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Não existe arquivo das imagens de radar



No site, a partir da animação, só temos acesso às últimas 20 ou 21 horas.

As imagens mais antigas ficam de facto online, mas se não tivermos pré-conhecimento do nome da directoria onde estão, não temos forma de lhes chegar pois usam um estratagema, provavelmente intencional, talvez para impedir precisamente o pessoal de assambarcar todo o arquivo. Penso que talvez seja compreensivel, embora na verdade se alguma empresa ou particular queira de facto arquivar toda uma sequência de radar, não seria dificil fazer uma aplicação que está permanentemente a guardar todas as imagens.

O estratagema é introduzir todas as imagens em directorias diferentes com um nome aleatório ou codificado. Como não estou a ver a utilidade de criar uma directoria para cada imagem, só pode ser um esquema intencional para não acedermos às imagens mais antigas.

Exemplo: 
As últimas 5 imagens de hoje. A bold está a tal directoria codificada. Não sabendo o nome desta directoria é impossivel chegar às imagens de há uns dias por exemplo. Ou seja, eu hoje sei quais são estas directorias, mas se quisesse ir buscar uma imagem de há uns dias atrás não tenho forma de saber essa directoria.

http://www.meteo.pt/resources/im/tmp/*OjHpGBJAZSKIThDtEeSA*/por070423083025.jpg
http://www.meteo.pt/resources/im/tmp/*kgiqnKdHYnsgZPTPTZKe*/por070423080026.jpg
http://www.meteo.pt/resources/im/tmp/*wFdQPDSWeTbipwkEXQmt*/por070423073025.jpg
http://www.meteo.pt/resources/im/tmp/*aspAjjhqLpOwdPTBkCiq*/por070423070026.jpg
http://www.meteo.pt/resources/im/tmp/*TscZmlJYYPpnwBiQITLX*/por070423063025.jpg
http://www.meteo.pt/resources/im/tmp/*YHyvRqQUPebJDaeKCpRr*/por070423060025.jpg


----------



## Rog (23 Abr 2007 às 11:34)

Vince disse:


> No site, a partir da animação, só temos acesso às últimas 20 ou 21 horas.
> 
> As imagens mais antigas ficam de facto online, mas se não tivermos pré-conhecimento do nome da directoria onde estão, não temos forma de lhes chegar pois usam um estratagema, provavelmente intencional, talvez para impedir precisamente o pessoal de assambarcar todo o arquivo. Penso que talvez seja compreensivel, embora na verdade se alguma empresa ou particular queira de facto arquivar toda uma sequência de radar, não seria dificil fazer uma aplicação que está permanentemente a guardar todas as imagens.
> 
> ...




Realmente essa codificação é mesmo impossível por tentativas..
Mas só prova desta forma, que esses dados estão a ser arquivados, de ouytra maneira não se justificava tal codificação...


----------



## Fernando_ (26 Abr 2007 às 00:03)

Dan disse:


> Foram situações muito localizadas e acho que não afectou nehuma estação meteorológica.



Lo suponhia...  ... em todo caso, obrigado


----------



## Vince (26 Abr 2007 às 01:41)

Estive nos últimos dias a investigar um pouco este fenónomo da acumulação de granizo em Algueirão/Sintra e em Oliveira de Frades. 

Por aquilo que consegui perceber, não é nada de excepcionalmente raro, não é sequer considerado um evento extremo, é muito pior a queda de granizo de grandes dimensões, do que propriamente a acumulação significativa de pequenas pedras de granizo. 

Isto tem acontecido em vários locais do mundo. Há imensos relatos de coisas deste género, em especial nos EUA, mas também um pouco por todo o mundo. No entanto, nos EUA por exemplo, este tipo de fenónomos está quase sempre associado aos Tornados, ou a células capazes de gerar Tornados. O que não deixa de ser curioso.

*Algumas imagens dos EUA na sequência de tornados:*












Portanto, a única coisa realmente importante destes eventos é saber se por cá, pelas nossas latitudes,  isto foi realmente excepcional e inédito, ou se pelo contrário, é simplesmente reflexo desta sociedade mediática, conectada e digitalizada,  em que a informação circula de forma tão fácil e rápida, tendo agora nós a possibilidade de ler, ouvir e ver testemunhos de eventos ao qual nós há alguns anos atrás nunca teriamos acesso.

Pessoalmente, penso que, após dois eventos destes, num tão curto espaço de tempo, o nosso IM já deveria ter dado uma palavrinha sobre o assunto, ou pelo menos, dizer que estão a estudar os dois casos....


----------



## Dan (26 Abr 2007 às 14:28)

São eventos relativamente vulgares nas regiões que têm uma estação quente e húmida. Em Portugal poderão ser menos comuns que noutros locais apenas pelo facto de termos um Verão seco e por isso um baixo número de dias de trovoada. Mas mesmo no nosso país sempre ocorreram. Embora com muito menos intensidade que nestas duas situações, até eu já vi algumas granizadas que deixaram tudo branco.


----------



## mocha (26 Abr 2007 às 16:51)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Acho que às vezes a comunicação social exagera... acho mto 1m...



eu tou a falar das imagens k vi na tv, mas tb nao tinha la o metro pra medir 
mas era um belo monte


----------

